# New camera! Pics and update of the foals



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

All done!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Bumppp


----------



## KodeeLuver (Aug 7, 2010)

You are so good!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Beautiful horses! I love the pics.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

What cuties  Latte is a silver (either silver bay or silver black)


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

CheyAut said:


> What cuties  Latte is a silver (either silver bay or silver black)


Thanks guys! I know most of it's out of focus, it's my first time using anything other than a digital.

CheyAut: We've all been thinking he was going to gray out! His previous owner thought so, too. When we bought him he was palomino/tan colored, and now he's turning a gray ish color. What would the parents have had to be to produce a silver bay or silver black, and what will he look like as an adult horse? Thanks!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Well to be grey one parent has to be.

To be silver, one parent has to be as well, but silver doesn't show on red (so won't show on chestnut, palomino, ect). Silvers vary in expression. You can see some of mine, and click on the link to their albums for more pics... they change with the seasons!

Sharpie on the bottom is a silver black foal
Miniature Stallions


Then on this page: Miniature Mares
Cocoa is a silver buckskin dun
Tango is a silver bay
Amber is a silver bay
Diva is a silver bay
Design is a silver bay
Murphy is a silver classic champagne
Then horses who are tested or proven through breeding that are silver but you can't tell is Ruby, Solitaire and Sage.

Shakespeare is a silver black foal Past Foals

Cruiser is a silver black, but not the normal expression of it Miniature Geldings

And then horses I've owned in the past

Confetti is a silver black leopard Confetti pictures by CheyAut - Photobucket

Dazzle is a silver buckskin
Dazzle pictures by CheyAut - Photobucket

Destiny is a silver black
Destiny pictures by CheyAut - Photobucket

Sheik is a silver black
Sheik pictures by CheyAut - Photobucket

I love silvers


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks! Their coloring is gorgeous, I hope he ends up looking like that!


----------



## Dressagelover2 (Aug 6, 2010)

wow they are adorable!


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

OHHHH! I love them to death! LOL!


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

They are adorable! So cute and fuzzy!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, this thread is old LOL!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh my gosh they are getting so big. Frappe is still my fav.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol. I have updated pics in my barn, and on newer threads....Butterflysparkles seems to like bringing up old threads though :?


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah I noticed. 
Our new guy born in Feb. has already grown a foot. Its hard to belive they get that big that fast.
Luv the new picts.


----------



## HorseKisses001 (Mar 14, 2011)

Aww they are so adorable! You're lucky to have them! I love the pics!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

oh my! there so adorable! i just want to hug them lol


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

*Head slap* Just realized how old this thread is...Lol!!!


----------

